
Cook like an engineer - naish
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1091-cook-like-an-engineer
======
fish
Doesn't this qualify as blog spam? From guidelines: "Please submit the
original source. If a blog post reports on something they found on another
site, submit the latter. "

~~~
ComputerGuru
It doesn't help that 37Signals isn't linking to the actual source, just the
domain it was found on.

------
ojbyrne
Cooking for Engineers seems like it's in a nice market niche (underserved,
high-income customers) with plenty of potential. A better design, some PR
(maybe this 37signals post indicates that's happening) and I could see it
doing very well.

Obviously I use and enjoy the site myself.

------
axod
Stop the press! 37dingbats had breakfast!

------
rkowalick
I love to cook and I'm a math nerd. That recipe framework is really awesome,
extremely logical, and easy to follow. To bad I rarely use recipes, and when I
do, I don't think they'll be in this format! :)

~~~
cscott
The framework is nice, but the two recipes I tried from the site turned out
horribly. Willing to accept that I'm an average cook - but the results from
similar "standard" recipes were much better.

~~~
greendestiny
In this particular recipe I'd say its a mistake to fry the garlic first. It
burns a lot more quickly than onion. As a general template to order in which
to cook veges and meat (especially in a Mediterranean style) this Emeril
recipe is unbeatable:
[http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9...](http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_28747,00.html)

------
thaiyoshi
Cool idea but not for me. There's something about voluntarily following a
Gantt chart for something I consider a hobby and an outlet for creativity that
spooks me.

------
helveticaman
Reminds me of lisp.

------
Tichy
proof that software engineering is overrated.

------
RobertL
Pretty stupid post if you ask me.

